# modulating furnace w Heat pump, compatible T stat



## lrhedge130 (7 mo ago)

I have a Modulating gas furnace (RUUD achiever plus) I'm adding a Heat pump to my system which requires a thermostat that is compatible with a modulating furnace and the heat pump controls. any ideas or resources to find a compatible T stat? i can find two stage heat, but not modulating


----------

